# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه کیش

## sina a

سلام چن سوال داشتم
1-دانشگاه بین اللملی کیش برای پزشکی  هر ترمش هزینش چقدره؟
2-برای قبولی در دانشگاه بین اللملی کیش(برای پزشکی) رتبت باید چن باشه؟
3-هزینه ی زندگی اونجا چقدره؟
4-دانشگاه آزاد در کیش هس؟اگر هس هزینه ی هر ترمش چقدر هس؟رتبت باید چن بشه؟

----------


## sina a

کسی نیس؟؟؟

----------

